# Klein Pulse geometry



## Polk (Jan 19, 2004)

Does anyone have the geometries for a 1996 or 1997 Klein Pulse? The seller is 6'0", so I'm guessing it's a large. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Here you go.*



Polk said:


> Does anyone have the geometries for a 1996 or 1997 Klein Pulse? The seller is 6'0", so I'm guessing it's a large. Thanks for the info!


This is from the 1996 catalogue. The 1997 cat. doens't have a full geometry chart.

As far as size goes it could be anything form a S to an XL depending on what the previous owner liked. I'm 6-1 and prefer XL Kleins but rode an XS Attitude for almost 9 months.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*And some info form another post*

This explains why an XS frame is an 18" etc.

Thanks to Carsten for uploading!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Shayne said:


> This is from the 1996 catalogue. The 1997 cat. doens't have a full geometry chart.
> 
> As far as size goes it could be anything form a S to an XL depending on what the previous owner liked. I'm 6-1 and prefer XL Kleins but rode an XS Attitude for almost 9 months.


and gary klein invented genesis geom... and i keep saying it.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*What exactly is that?*



colker1 said:


> and gary klein invented genesis geom... and i keep saying it.


I hear the term genesis geometry thrown around a lot. What does that really mean or refer to?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Shayne said:


> I hear the term genesis geometry thrown around a lot. What does that really mean or refer to?


Very short (chain)stays and longer than normal top tube to keep your weight over the rear wheel on climbs.... as far as I remember. It gives the bike a responsive feel as power transmission is more direct.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Very short (chain)stays and longer than normal top tube to keep your weight over the rear wheel on climbs.... as far as I remember. It gives the bike a responsive feel as power transmission is more direct.


Going from info in the above 1996 geometry chart I would say that only really applies to XS or S Klein frames. The rest of them have top tube lengths that are pretty average in proportion to the seattube length. Also I wouldn't really consider 16.4" chainstays short. I have a few frames with stays shorter than that. I don't think I have a MTB with stays longer than 16.75".


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Check this link out.......

http://www.fisherbikes.com/fisher101/

Click on genesis geometry. I didn't invented the thing.... but I'm old enough to know how and when it happened.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

LOL
classic 'movie' clip, GF must've invented genesis geometry!
I believe the only claim he can make is for the actual term 'genesis geometry'



Warp2003 said:


> Check this link out.......
> 
> http://www.fisherbikes.com/fisher101/
> 
> Click on genesis geometry. I didn't invented the thing.... but I'm old enough to know how and when it happened.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Exactly*

Perhaps he was the first to market it and bring it to the masses but those design elements have been around as long as the mountain bike.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Well, you asked what the Genesis geo was about. I really don't care who invented it. I posted the link just to make clear what the claimed geometry is supposed to be. I don't even like Fisher bikes and Kleins are way too up in price for my likes.

Cheers and happy trails!!


----------

